# Best website for bargain shopping?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is there a website that sells used train stuff for cheap besides yardseller?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Only one i know of is ebay for used cheap items. what are you looking for, if you dont mind me asking


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ranger said:


> Only one i know of is ebay for used cheap items. what are you looking for, if you dont mind me asking


steam locomotives that smoke. i dont need them to be dcc though, i dont havve a dcc system in place, nor do i have enough locomotives to buy a dcc system


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

eBay is your best bet!! Sometimes you can pick up a good loco at a good price!!

Pat


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Prospect193 said:


> eBay is your best bet!! Sometimes you can pick up a good loco at a good price!!
> 
> Pat


alright thanks! I want to start building longer trains, but I needed to do it with a budget that comforts my wallet


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Definatly ebay, i have came across some great deals on there as i am on a budget also. You can also keep a check on here for members selling locomotives also.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

jjb727 said:


> i dont havve a dcc system in place, nor do i have enough locomotives to buy a dcc system


It only takes one!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

NIMT said:


> It only takes one!


i mean, i dont have enough dcc locomotives to justify buying a dcc system at the moment


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I only have 3 but IMHO well worth it to have individual control of locos via one controller!!

Pat


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Prospect193 said:


> I only have 3 but IMHO well worth it to have individual control of locos via one controller!!
> 
> Pat


i will install one when i have my layout built and up and running


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

You won't regret it!! Good news is there is a wealth of knowledge here to guide you when you decide to change over!!! I've learnt so much and with resident DCC guru Sean MINT who sells and installs decoders and light systems you will be in good hands!!

Thanks
Pat


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah he is a wealth of knowledge and has mad *** soldering skills
and its nimt not mint but i have a feeling you did that on purpose!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, this site is definitely pretty useful and I am thankful that all of you reply with honest answers and honest willingness to help.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Gustovski,

Nope that was a typo!!! It sure is meant to be NIMT sorry bout that Sean!!!

Pat


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Here I was hoping Prospect was going to have a solid lead for Aussie based bargains.
I mainly want generic mining/coal hoppers, maybe some grain ones too down the track.

Ebay trawling I will go.


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

u from the same town as me i see
greetings fellow adelaidian<<<is this evan a word)
gustovski


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

gustovski said:


> u from the same town as me i see
> greetings fellow adelaidian<<<is this evan a word)
> gustovski


my boat is named " Miss Adelaide III", after my mom.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

gustovski said:


> u from the same town as me i see
> greetings fellow adelaidian<<<is this evan a word)
> gustovski


Small world. I wasn't sure, I saw a thread where you wanted to kit bash a couple of models to make one of the old Glenelg trams (very cool idea BTW)... But then I read a thread (of yours?) where you mentioned an indoor/outdoor layout where the train might encounter snow! It threw me off the trail :laugh:


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok without getting flamed here, try "The Favorite Spot" Ray deals with Bachmann, cheap with not that bad detail and yes they still make HO scale Loco's that smoke and probably cheaper new than some sellers are getting for older used stuff on eBay, but then again I've paid high prices for used steam loco's used that you can't find any place. The Spectrum Line in Bachmann is not bad at all and again some steam loco's they produce I've never seen any place else. Climax and 2 or 3 truck Shays are 2 examples I own both and except for replacing gears in the Climax with metal gears it's all good. If you want to try DCC Bachmann sells the cheapest DCC system you can find. After 2 or 3 weeks of use you'll be looking at a decent DCC system, it's the greatest thing since sliced bread to be able to independently run and control 2 loco's on the same line independent of each other. Bachmann is so basic and can't do anything with programming at all except for addressing your loco's and you can run one DC analog with it on address 10. I've run as many as 4 loco's with the 1 amp power supply when I first started on a 6' X 11" layout, of course with sound loco's you can't run 4 but you get your feet wet for the price and see what you've been missing and you can sell the Bachmann at train shows or eBay or some other outlet or just keep it to break in DCC loco's on an oval. Just saying!!!!!!!!!! Jim


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Rangerover said:


> Ok without getting flamed here, try "The Favorite Spot" Ray deals with Bachmann, cheap with not that bad detail and yes they still make HO scale Loco's that smoke and probably cheaper new than some sellers are getting for older used stuff on eBay, but then again I've paid high prices for used steam loco's used that you can't find any place. The Spectrum Line in Bachmann is not bad at all and again some steam loco's they produce I've never seen any place else. Climax and 2 or 3 truck Shays are 2 examples I own both and except for replacing gears in the Climax with metal gears it's all good. If you want to try DCC Bachmann sells the cheapest DCC system you can find. After 2 or 3 weeks of use you'll be looking at a decent DCC system, it's the greatest thing since sliced bread to be able to independently run and control 2 loco's on the same line independent of each other. Bachmann is so basic and can't do anything with programming at all except for addressing your loco's and you can run one DC analog with it on address 10. I've run as many as 4 loco's with the 1 amp power supply when I first started on a 6' X 11" layout, of course with sound loco's you can't run 4 but you get your feet wet for the price and see what you've been missing and you can sell the Bachmann at train shows or eBay or some other outlet or just keep it to break in DCC loco's on an oval. Just saying!!!!!!!!!! Jim


Nah, you won't get flamed (I dont see why you would ). Anyway, I thank you all for the help!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

jjb727 said:


> i mean, i dont have enough dcc locomotives to justify buying a dcc system at the moment


I only have two DCC enabled locos, and yes they can run on DC as well...but a Bachman DCC controller shouldn't be much, I got mine for about $104, came with the wires I needed to hook it up, its all plug and play really...

if you want more complex system go with Digitrax or something like that, but for me and having a small place and not a lot of room to have a big layout (can only run a single train at one time at this time) the Bachman system works great for me 

plus having it helps incase someone I know wants to run a DCC train they can


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Im so new at this thing that I dont even know what to go with, lol. For the sake of saving money, I have to go with the Athearn DCC ready locos.


----------

